
[Livestream] Match 3 – Lee Sedol vs. AlphaGo - nullspace
https://gaming.youtube.com/watch?v=qUAmTYHEyM8
======
IvyMike
Make sure you watch the pre-game interview with the AlphaGo engineer. There
were a few interesting bits: A) A pure neural approach, with _zero_ lookahead,
can achieve amateur dan status, and B) they are considering an AlphaGo trained
against self play but no book of human games. It would be fascinating to see
what it would come up with.

